# Xtreme Red Fish Trail, Port Neches,TX



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

April 9th, will be the season opener for the Xtreme Red Fish Tournament Trail, in Port Neches Texas.

Once again our boat series contestants will be competing for some huge payouts! All of the guaranteed payouts listed below are based on 50 teams and will be adjusted up or down according to participation. 
20% of the field will be in the money regardless of participation. We also have some great prizes that will accompany some of the cash prizes.

Calcutta - We will be holding a calcutta at each event. Participation is NOT mandatory - all calcutta payouts are 100%

Guaranteed Payout based on 50 teams. 
1st - $10,000
2nd - $2000
3rd -$800
4th - $600
5th - $600
6th - $400
7th - $400
8th - $400
9th - $400
10th - $400
(adjustment example: if there are 75 teams, 1st place will be $15,000 and 15 places)
( 35 Teams will have $7000 first place and pay 7 places)

We would love to have everyone come out for a good tournament and a great time. We have some exciting changes for the XRT this year.

To sign up, go to http://www.xtremeredfishtrail.com

We'll see ya there.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Our kayak series has taken a huge leap this year and will take place on the same day as the boat tournaments. Once again, this is a 2 man team tournament with a change at some big dollars! 
Guaranteed payouts are listed below and based on 25 teams participating. If more or less teams compete, the payouts will adjust accordingly. 20% of the field will be in the money regardless of participation at all events. We also have some great prizes that will accompany some of the cash prizes.

Calcutta - We will be holding a calcutta at each event. Participation is NOT mandatory - all calcutta payouts are 100%

http://www.xtremeredfishtrail.com/kayakseries.htm
Guaranteed Payout based on 25 teams
1st - $2500
2nd - $600
3rd - $400
4th - $300
5th - $200
(adjustment example: if there are 50 teams, 1st place will be $5000)


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Just two weeks away. Who's all in?


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

Fished last year but have another commitment this year. Good Luck to all!


----------



## ~BUCKSHOT~ (Jul 9, 2009)

Registered and paid, look forward to seeing you Chuck!!


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

We'll be there - ready to get it started.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Dickie and I will sit this one out due to prior family committments.Buuuttt I wish I was!! LOL , Its been solid and I know there will be some awesome stringers. Good Luck!

Brad


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

One more week! Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

Y'all need to advertise at the local academy's and bait shops... there aren't a lot of people from this area that are 2coolers!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

a bunch of flyers went up over there last weekend. 
Hopefully we'll get some of the local crowd.


----------



## Swamp Root (May 12, 2009)

How many out of town guys are you expecting? I am guessing we will have 10 - 15 local teams... where are y'all having the captains meeting?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Swamp Root said:


> How many out of town guys are you expecting? I am guessing we will have 10 - 15 local teams... where are y'all having the captains meeting?


I have no idea at this point, but hopefully 25-30. 
Captains meeting will be at the Port Neches Park Boat Ramp.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Any updates on what the team of the year package looks like?


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

fishnfool said:


> Any updates on what the team of the year package looks like?


It will be lots of cash, at least $1k in gift cert, several other pretty nice prizes and working on more.


----------

